

Adsense Content Writing Guide - RawData
http://www.marketingfool.com/adsense-content-writing-guide.html

======
RawData
This is an article about writing content for adsense type sites, but the
advice is really pretty good for any type of writing. I especially like the
"golden five" rules or writing listed towards the end of the article. As
coders, we could probably all work on our non-code writing.

